# I landed the exact bike I was lookng for, what can you tell me about it??



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hi all, I joined and posted back in April about wanting to find a frame for a klunker build while I was visiting family in the states from Australia. . Well, pretty quickly I found one on Facebook in Wasington state, after a few months of back and forth I had it shipped to NH and now I have it!! Woot!

What I know about it: it's a Lincoln badged Schwinn, it has been rat rodded already (new saddle, tyres and grips) the serial number indicates that it is either a 1952 or 1957. It has a skiptooth drivetrain.

The thing that I absolutely love the most is that somone engraved what seems to be a social security number or maybe an old phone number on the top tube - it gives this bike such a cool direct link to its history! Is there any way of tracking down the old owner through this number?

I plan on turning this into a klunker, but I actually love the way it looks so much that I may well just keep it like this for at least a while, who knows!

Thats about all I know, and woudl love to know anything else you can tell me.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Hi all, I joined and posted back in April about wanting to find a frame for a klunker build while I was visiting family in the states from Australia. . Well, pretty quickly I found one on Facebook in Wasington state, after a few months of back and forth I had it shipped to NH and now I have it!! Woot!
> 
> What I know about it: it's a Lincoln badged Schwinn, it has been rat rodded already (new saddle, tyres and grips) the serial number indicates that it is either a 1952 or 1957. It has a skiptooth drivetrain.
> 
> ...




That’s sweet lookin! “Turn it into a clunker” how much more clunker can you get haha.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2022)

It has some older parts, 1 inch sprocket and chain, dog leg crank and drop center rims. Looks more like my '47. Great bike


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> That’s sweet lookin! “Turn it into a clunker” how much more clunker can you get haha.



The plan is for some knobby tyres, a BMX style fork and some MX bars, so not too much, but I do tend to get a it carried away...


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> The plan is for some knobby tyres, a BMX style fork and some MX bars, so not too much, but I do tend to get a it carried away...



I’ve got a BMX fork if you’re looking.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> 1952 or 1957



I think it is earlier then that.


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I’ve got a BMX fork if you’re looking.



Cheers, I alredy have one in the garage at home, along with a 1/18 headset machined down to fit 1 inch head tube. I really love this fork and the struts though so I might pick up an old 1 inch bmx quill stem and run it that way for a while. I'm so excited about this bike, it's going to be rad


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Cheers, I alredy have one in the garage at home, along with a 1/18 headset machined down to fit 1 inch head tube. I really love this fork and the struts though so I might pick up an old 1 inch bmx quill stem and run it that way for a while. I'm so excited about this bike, it's going to be rad



I think I’ve got a stem too.

And bars if you would be interested


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I think I’ve got a stem too.
> 
> And bars if you would be interested



Haha, you've got everything huh! I'm going to wait until I get back to Australia fr that stuff - I'm fast running out of luggage allowance as it is, and we havent even gone outlet shiopping yet!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice start for a Klunker build! Looks like a late 1946 "Schween".


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 16, 2022)

It comes with a free social security number etched into it !!! B is 1946 like GTs58 mentioned


----------



## Oilit (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm with @coasterbrakejunkie1969 and @GTs58. If you check the Schwinn Serial Number Reference thread, serials moved to the left drop-out after 1951. Yours is under the bottom bracket, so it's early post-war.









						Schwinn Serial Numbers 1948-1951
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 16, 2022)

Looks like a great summer cruiser....


----------



## Flingdangle (Jul 16, 2022)

That's funny, I've got a frame with the serial number on the bottom bracket and when I looked it up it said 52 or 57. Maybe somebody didn't get the memo that they're supposed to put the serial # on the drop out. I dig those cork grips and your bike is super cool.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 16, 2022)

Social Security numbers decoded!


			Decoding Social Security Numbers in One Step


----------



## Flingdangle (Jul 16, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Social Security numbers decoded!
> 
> 
> Decoding Social Security Numbers in One Step



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

Flingdangle said:


> That's funny, I've got a frame with the serial number on the bottom bracket and when I looked it up it said 52 or 57. Maybe somebody didn't get the memo that they're supposed to put the serial # on the drop out. I dig those cork grips and your bike is super cool.



Xheers mate, the grips are really great. I think I'll keep them on the klunker. They're Brooks like the saddle and they are actually a bunch of leather rings all sandwiched together.


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

So y


GTs58 said:


> Nice start for a Klunker build! Looks like a late 1946 "Schween".



Out think it's earlier than the serial number lookup says? Is that thing not definitive?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> serial number lookup



That thing rarely works


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> So y
> 
> Out think it's earlier than the serial number lookup says? Is that thing not definitive?




Definitely not! Use the serial look up posted at the top of the Schwinn section here. Or Angelfire. No serial records prior to 1948.


----------



## Flingdangle (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Xheers mate, the grips are really great. I think I'll keep them on the klunker. They're Brooks like the saddle and they are actually a bunch of leather rings all sandwiched together.



Even better. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I'm with @coasterbrakejunkie1969 and @GTs58. If you check the Schwinn Serial Number Reference thread, serials moved to the left drop-out after 1951. Yours is under the bottom bracket, so it's early post-war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you or anyone else know if that list is an exact duplicate of the original Anglefire list, or is it a corrected version with a clean up on all the type errors?


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Social Security numbers decoded!
> 
> 
> Decoding Social Security Numbers in One Step



Well it looks like the SS number was from Wisconsin in 1957-1958 which doesnt really say much, apart from someone who owned it got a social security number in that place than rght? Obviously, we don't have SS numbers in Australia! Is there a way to track down the actual individual though this somehow?


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That thing rarely works



Man, I thought I had a pretty definitive idea that my bike wad from April 1952, but now I ahve no idea! According to all the reords, to be from then the serial number was supposed to be on the dropout, but mine is definitely on the bottom bracket. What on earth doe that mean?? What other aspects of teh frame and build could I use to determine the year of this thing?


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Nice start for a Klunker build! Looks like a late 1946 "Schween".



Sweet, what makes you think its a 46?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Man, I thought I had a pretty definitive idea that my bike wad from April 1952, but now I ahve no idea! According to all the reords, to be from then the serial number was supposed to be on the dropout, but mine is definitely on the bottom bracket. What on earth doe that mean?? What other aspects of teh frame and build could I use to determine the year of this thing?




The location of the serial number is step one when figuring out the year. Since the records went up in flames in August of 1948, all prior records were lost. Schween also duplicted the numbers up to 4 different years so there is where the fun begins if you have one of those duplicated numbers.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Sweet, what makes you think its a 46?




It's a reused prewar serial number on a post war built bike that was built prior to August 1948 were the serial records started again.


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> It's a reused prewar serial number on a post war built bike that was built prior to August 1948 were the serial records started again.



Awesome! does that fact that it is a Lincoln badge mean anything in this equation?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Awesome! does that fact that it is a Lincoln badge mean anything in this equation?




Nope.

Have you seen this yet? 








						Schwinn Serial Number Reference | All Things Schwinn
					

1948-1951  1952-1969  1970-1982




					thecabe.com


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have you seen this yet?
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw that, cheers! It doesn't really help though. It suggests that the serial number I have should be stamped on the rear dropout, which it clearly isn't 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Yeah I saw that, cheers! It doesn't really help though. It suggests that the serial number I have should be stamped on the rear dropout, which it clearly isn't 🤷‍♂️




Not sure why you say it suggests the number should be on the drop out? That placement occurred on the 1952 models, and prior to that every Schwinn made had the numbers under the crank.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 17, 2022)

The first post in that thread has three links, the first "1948-1951" is all the known serials under the bottom bracket. As @GTs58 says, the records on numbers before 1948 were lost in a fire, but it's thought that they started with "A" after the war and the "B" serials were probably in 1946. The links don't actually say where the serials are located until you click on them, which is probably what's throwing you. The second link "1952-1969" is for the serials on the left drop-out and "1970-1982" is for serials below the badge on the headstock. Any Schwinn with the serial under the bottom bracket was made before 1952, but the features on yours are post-war, so with your serial 1946 is the best guess with what we know at this point.


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 17, 2022)

Oilit said:


> The first post in that thread has three links, the first "1948-1951" is all the known serials under the bottom bracket. As @GTs58 says, the records on numbers before 1948 were lost in a fire, but it's thought that they started with "A" after the war and the "B" serials were probably in 1946. The links don't actually say where the serials are located until you click on them, which is probably what's throwing you. The second link "1952-1969" is for the serials on the left drop-out and "1970-1982" is for serials below the badge on the headstock. Any Schwinn with the serial under the bottom bracket was made before 1952, but the features on yours are post-war, so with your serial 1946 is the best guess with what we know at this point.



Cheers Oilit, that makes a lot of sense. As much as I'd love to have a definitive year of manufacture, I will be ok with "best guess" of 1946. It's mostly put of knowing that I'm going to get a lot of questions back in Melbourne about this thing- I don't think there are too many over at home. They were definitely never released in Australia.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2022)

Have you checked the crank for a casting date? There is a small chance it has a date and hopefully it's original to the frame. Prewar style dog leg crank and these have shown up on the 1945 models and some 1946 pieces.


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Have you checked the crank for a casting date? There is a small chance it has a date and hopefully it's original to the frame. Prewar style dog leg crank and these have shown up on the 1945 models and some 1946 pieces.



Good call, I haven't taken it out yet, was waiting till I got it back home. It's a horror story though- the left crank arm has been welded back on in a really not professional way 🤣 🤬😭


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Good call, I haven't taken it out yet, was waiting till I got it back home. It's a horror story though- the left crank arm has been welded back on in a really not professional way 🤣 🤬😭
> 
> View attachment 1664420




Ooopsie! I'd pull it out and check it. Then take a few photos of it and toss it in the waste basket saving you some carry weight getting the bike back home.  😂

Save all the other parts though!


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 17, 2022)

Good luck getting that nut, washer, and race off the arm, then if you do, getting the crank out of the bracket.


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 17, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Good luck getting that nut, washer, and race off the arm, then if you do, getting the crank out of the bracket.



That's my worry too, and why I'm going to leave it well alone until I can get back home to my workshop. The end plan is to install a USA to UK BB converter and install a modern Crank, although I really do love the skiptooth. Maybe on the next trip over ill grab what I need to reinstall a functional skiptooth drivetrain for my circumstances.


----------



## wes holliday (Jul 18, 2022)

Phone number on bike : Area code 397 is in Kansas.
397 Area Code - Reverse Phone Lookup in KS - USPhoneBook​https://www.usphonebook.com › ... › Starting with 3

I may be able to use some take-off parts if you want to sell them ?


----------



## Barto (Jul 18, 2022)

Australia?  Wow, I could barely detect any level of an accent!  Good Job Mate!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 19, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Good call, I haven't taken it out yet, was waiting till I got it back home. It's a horror story though- the left crank arm has been welded back on in a really not professional way 🤣 🤬😭
> 
> View attachment 1664420



Hey there mate. I live in Melbourne. Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Haha, you've got everything huh! I'm going to wait until I get back to Australia fr that stuff - I'm fast running out of luggage allowance as it is, and we havent even gone outlet shiopping yet!



Shiopping, is that one of those Oborignal words like Coober Pety? All kidding aside, I bought a 66 Schwinn Colliegate frame off flee bay that had a Turners Schwinn sticker that had somebody's social number on it..


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 23, 2022)

I can tell you one thing.  397 is not a Kansas area code. 913, 785, 316, and 620 are the only ones.  Kansas City area, northern Kansas, Wichita area, and southern Kansas respectively. I have relatives/friends in all four. Wichita is the largest city in Kansas.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Good call, I haven't taken it out yet, was waiting till I got it back home. It's a horror story though- the left crank arm has been welded back on in a really not professional way 🤣 🤬😭
> 
> View attachment 1664420



Wow, that crank is really buggered... Hope you can get it out just to verify the year.. Good luck ...


----------



## Marko3070 (Jul 23, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Wow, that crank is really buggered... Hope you can get it out just to verify the year.. Good luck ...



Yeah me too. I'd rather not have to cut it off to get it out. My fingers are crossed that it will work or that a flappy disc can bring the weld back to where it should be enough to thread it through.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Yeah me too. I'd rather not have to cut it off to get it out. My fingers are crossed that it will work or that a flappy disc can bring the weld back to where it should be enough to thread it through.




Good idea. Do a nice job with the flap sander and you can reuse the crank.   😜


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 20, 2022)

Marko3070 said:


> Hi all, I joined and posted back in April about wanting to find a frame for a klunker build while I was visiting family in the states from Australia. . Well, pretty quickly I found one on Facebook in Wasington state, after a few months of back and forth I had it shipped to NH and now I have it!! Woot!
> 
> What I know about it: it's a Lincoln badged Schwinn, it has been rat rodded already (new saddle, tyres and grips) the serial number indicates that it is either a 1952 or 1957. It has a skiptooth drivetrain.
> 
> ...



It looks so good like this I’m not sure you could improve it. Nice bike.


----------



## Marko3070 (Aug 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Good idea. Do a nice job with the flap sander and you can reuse the crank.   😜



I just gave the crank repair a go today. There was no way I was getting it back down to size, especially on the inside of the elbow, had to cut it off. RIP crank, you had a rough life. 😝

Anyone know how to deciper the code on the crank axle?.can that shed light on the age of the bike? It says H - 501 - ?61F (? Is an unreadable number, not ?)


----------



## philthewrench (Sep 12, 2022)

Can't help you with further info, but that is definitely a Social Security number engraved into the frame. We used to do stuff like that back in the pre-digital days before anyone ever heard of "identity theft". That was a sure-fire way of proving ownership if a bike was stolen and recovered by police.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 16, 2022)

I love it the way it is! I've been wanting to do one just like your bike for quite some time. Cream or white 'bricks' and as-found paint.


----------



## Minky Phantom (Wednesday at 12:26 AM)

Love it ! 
Perfect as it is 
Nice work


----------

